# What songs make you emotional?



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm feeling melancholy tonight and heard a song that made me teary. This happens frequently to me. Does this happen often to others? If so, what songs get your waterworks flowing?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I burst out in tears and in praise when I listen to songs that are filled with God's love. The song "I can sing of your love forever" is one, I use as my ring tone "Open the eyes of my Heart Lord", always brings joy to me. I also love listening to songs of love


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Lots of songs. I seem to really feel the music sometimes.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

This song always moves me so deeply. Here are the Celtic Women singing You Raise Me Up (Josh Groban also is wonderful singing this song)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

A lot of songs for me too...



joyomom said:


> This song always moves me so deeply. Here are the Celtic Women singing *You Raise Me Up* (Josh Groban also is wonderful singing this song)
> 
> YouTube - Celtic Woman - A New Journey - You Raise Me Up


yeah! one of the many songs for me. I don't know but anytime I hear this song, I just feel like hugging both my parents tightly :blush: I guess that I am just so very thankful for them for raising me to the person who I am today.

I love Josh Groban: strong voice, beautiful soul (based on the songs that he sings that has strong meanings/messages)

If you got the time, you gotta watch the editing of this video. I think that it was awesomely made from someone who isn't a real video director :aktion033:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Just about anything but happy tunes makes me teary lately. :blush:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i get teary with alot of songs ...
Thats what friends are for
always & forever
hotel california


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

"Imagine" by John Lennon. The lyrics and sentiment and simplicity of the song resonate deeply with me.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Amazing Grace always gets me. 

AND

"Time After Time". Sometimes it make me smile and giggle and sometimes I get all sappy and teary. I sing it to every animal I bring home and it makes me think of my husband and all of my very true friends. I hum it a lot around the house.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

And old hymn called "Be Thou My Vision." And a song by Norah Jones called "Humble Me."

I'm sure there are many others, but that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

this one hits close to home and makes me teary:smcry:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

"Butterfly Kisses"....the best Daddy song ever.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Ahhh I'm way too emotional. Songs make me weepy all the time. This one always gets me. I love the music video too.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

A spanish song sung by Rocio Durcal called "Amor Eterno." I get chills just listening to it and remember the people I have lost in my life. It's about loosing your eternal love be it your significant other, relative, child etc.. Below is a video from Youtube in case anyone is interested:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

mfa said:


> this one hits close to home and makes me teary:smcry:
> 
> YouTube - Sarah McLachlan - Angel (with lyrics)



Yes, I love this one, too.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I can think of a few:

"This Used to be my Playground" by Madonna
"Thunder Rolls" by Garth Brooks
"We Didn't Start the Fire" by Billy Joel

Any version of the bible song "Jesus Loves Me"... I know its kind of silly, but its just a special song to me. :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Bach's Goldberg Variations performed by Glenn Gould gets me every time.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful Irish Ballard, makes me proud to be Irish.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Johita said:


> A spanish song sung by Rocio Durcal called "Amor Eterno." I get chills just listening to it and remember the people I have lost in my life. It's about loosing your eternal love be it your significant other, relative, child etc.. Below is a video from Youtube in case anyone is interested:
> 
> YouTube - ROCIO DURCAL - AMOR ETERNO.


 i loove that song , and that singer , reminds me soo much of my mom !


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i also like " I am ready for love " by indie arie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry::smcry:The first ones that come to mind that make me cry are the ones linked to certain movies like:

Brian's Song - the music from the movie on Brian Piccolo- cried my eyes out watching it
Titanic - My Heart Will Go On
Platoon theme music - makes me bawl thinking of scene with willem defoe - I just looked at a clip and can't stop crying. :bysmilie:
The Way We Were - mad crush on Robert Redford
The ASPCA commercial with Sarah McLachlan song

Then lots of Beatles, Billy Joel, classical, Andrea Bocelli, Grobin. . That's all I have right now. Pass me the Kleenex. :crying::crying:
thanks for starting this thread.:w00t: I think.:huh: JK!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

For those of us who grew up in the 70's, our National Anthems:







and


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

songs that are related to lending hands to the humanity


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

My husband was named after the movie, Brian's Song. But I still haven't seen it 

I also like the Angel song, it was played at several funerals I have attended for young friends and always brings back those memories. 

I also always cry to Billy Joel's "Goodnight my Angel" as well as Mark Schultz's "Walking her Home". Listen to those and see if you don't agree!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

well, i am HUGE pink floyd fan, besides being one of my favorite songs of all time, it makes me think of my dad alot...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I have so many ... a lot of songs that are already posted here. I will share them later.

But, this one has such a very special meaning to me. Hmmmm ... as I was listening to the song a few minutes ago ... another two wonderful SM friends PM'd me, too. :tender::tender:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

KAG said:


> For those of us who grew up in the 70's, our National Anthems:
> 
> YouTube - Bread Everything I own
> 
> ...


 
Love, love "Stairway to Heaven" .......Good one!!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

TheMalts&Me said:


> A lot of songs for me too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! Very touching!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Oooh, I just have to add one more. It's a Christmas song called "The Christmas Shoes" About a boy buying his dying mother a pair of shoes for Christmas. Soooo sad...:crying:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Love all your posts of songs! Brings so many happy memories!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Wind Beneath My Wings gets to me...it was played for mom at her funeral..the first time I heard it after she passed I was in Walmart...man was it hard to hold back tears.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

*This one always gets me*

This one always touches me because the words are so true. "Life is what happens to you while you're busy are making other plans...."


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Thankyou for sharing Kerry! Just beautiful lyrics! Love Billy ! A pity that he cant stay married. i just bought a fab cookbook by his latest ex!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

So so so many songs. But first and foremost our National Anthem, especially with those who are serving now, and they and their familes are sacrificing so much.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Maria71 said:


> Wind Beneath My Wings gets to me...it was played for mom at her funeral..the first time I heard it after she passed I was in Walmart...man was it hard to hold back tears.


Omg this song also brings tears to my eyes, my nephews chose it for their dad's (my brother's) funeral.
The next is " We'll Meet Again" by Vera Lynn which was played at my dad's funeral.
Then " You'll Never Walk Alone" was played at my mum's funeral.
I have a little music ornament that plays this tune and it always brings memories and tears to my eyes when I play it because sadly my mum passed while I was recovering from surgery here in the US and couldn't make the trip back for her funeral and also never got to say goodbye, it was so sudden:crying 2:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

There are many songs that make me emotional, but there are 2 that bring the most tears to my eyes. Both are old.

The first is "You and Me Against the World" because it reminds me so much of my relationship with my Mother.

The second is a song by Bread (can't think of the name) but the lyrics go "I would give everything I own, give up my health, my heart, my home, just to have you back again. . . just to touch you once again." When it was popular, I think most people thought it was a bout a romantic relationship, but in truth, it was talking about the writers deceased father. 

I think both of these are so emotional to me because they make me think of my Mother who I miss terribly.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> There are many songs that make me emotional, but there are 2 that bring the most tears to my eyes. Both are old.
> 
> The first is "You and Me Against the World" because it reminds me so much of my relationship with my Mother.
> 
> ...


Lynn - The name of that song was "Everything that I Own."I remember using that song for a film that I shot in college. Not a dry eye in the house. Brings tears to my eyes now thinking of it. Makes me think of my mom too.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

KAG said:


> YouTube - Billy Joel - The Time To Remember Lyrics
> 
> xoxoxoxoxo


I love that one too, Kerry 

I also love classical music.
Debussy - this may sound familiar for the Twi Fans. lol


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mfa said:


> this one hits close to home and makes me teary:smcry:
> 
> YouTube - Sarah McLachlan - Angel (with lyrics)


Me too,especially when she does the ASPCA commercial with the sad puppy and kitty faces.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Me too,especially when she does the ASPCA commercial with the sad puppy and kitty faces.


Oh, yes!!! Every time I watch the commercial ... I have tears in my eyes when listening to the song and looking at the sad eyes of the puppies and kitties.:crying:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

The song sung by Miriah Carey "HERO" , I just love that song and it most definately makes me tear up every time I hear it.:crying::crying::crying 2:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Me too,especially when she does the ASPCA commercial with the sad puppy and kitty faces.


Oh yes, that one always gets me too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Gosh so many songs make me emotional. So many that have already been mentioned. This one hasn't been mentioned yet and it always makes me emotional.:heart:

Louis Armstrong ? What A Wonderful World ? Video, listening & stats at Last.fm


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wher've You Been by Kathy Mattea is sad too.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Gosh so many songs make me emotional. So many that have already been mentioned. This one hasn't been mentioned yet and it always makes me emotional.:heart:
> 
> Louis Armstrong ? What A Wonderful World ? Video, listening & stats at Last.fm


That song brings back such wonderful and painful memories to me Crystal. Painful because I cannot capture that moment again but wonderful because it was such a happy time in my life. My Mother use to take Heather when she was young and dance to that song with Heather's feet on top of hers. We would laugh and have such a grand time..........oh, those beautiful Sundays when we would go up for dinners at her house.........:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So many wonderful songs. :crying: :crying: :crying:

I can even go for whole albums. Tapestry, Carole King. Wow! that just gets me every time. 






James Taylor, also some earlier Celine Dion. Not so fond of her these days. 

Just saw this version I had never seen on youtube. Awesome






Also this one is great






Joni Mitchell's Blue album was huge for me too










It is really interesting how the music is sooooo important, and how it brings up so many memories.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This song is very emotional to me... When Missy's 'time' was 'near', we had left the vets having been told to take her home and love her and vet said when the time comes to just call. She was going to be going away in the near future and she said she'd notify the other vets that my 'call' might be coming etc. should things happen when she was away.
Of course though not a shock.. the reality was starting to hit me. 
Driving home this song came on the radio and I just lost it and every time I hear it it gets to me.

It's "How do I live without you" by Leann Rhymes


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i could be here all night ..?


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

You'll Never Walk Alone


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

How great Thou art.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

a2z said:


> You'll Never Walk Alone


Right! I can't come close to singing that song. I blubber everytime.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I dont know if its the song that makes me cry or the memory attached to it but its called "My Little Girl" by Steve Kirwan and its the song my dad and I danced to at my wedding. He tends to be a last minute Charlie so I had put a bunch of song on a CD that I liked and made sure my DJ had them all. Dad called the DJ a few nights before my wedding and told him the song he had chosen. I teased Dad that he just picked track 1 but he promised he hadn't. Well, the night of my wedding as we began dancing - he started singing it to me; he said he listended to it in the car for one month everytime he drove and knew it word for word. If not for my little brother making a funny face at me over my dad's shoulder I would have lost it. Now, everytime I hear it - that's the moment I think about.

Rascal Flatts "My Wish" gets to me once in a while depending on my mood because . . . well, just because.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Also, I can't hear this song without crying. It's from Dumbo, but I like this version too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Gosh so many songs make me emotional. So many that have already been mentioned. This one hasn't been mentioned yet and it always makes me emotional.:heart:
> 
> Louis Armstrong ? What A Wonderful World ? Video, listening & stats at Last.fm


 
When I heard my mother say she likes this song I had a whole new appreciation for it. Now it makes me think of her.
meant to add, the theme song for the Waltons. I don't know why I have a soft spot for the grandparents too. Grandma is alot like mom too.

there's so many songs that make me cry, alot of Christmas music like Away in a Manger, Silent Night, (those mentioned already Amazing Grace, Angel , Butterfly Kisses)


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

mpappie said:


> How great Thou art.


I love that one, too. The older hymns are beautiful.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Gosh so many songs make me emotional. So many that have already been mentioned. This one hasn't been mentioned yet and it always makes me emotional.:heart:
> 
> Louis Armstrong ? What A Wonderful World ? Video, listening & stats at Last.fm


YES Crystal, this one gets me EVERYTIME!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> This song is very emotional to me... When Missy's 'time' was 'near', we had left the vets having been told to take her home and love her and vet said when the time comes to just call. She was going to be going away in the near future and she said she'd notify the other vets that my 'call' might be coming etc. should things happen when she was away.
> Of course though not a shock.. the reality was starting to hit me.
> Driving home this song came on the radio and I just lost it and every time I hear it it gets to me.
> 
> ...


This is the one I was going to put down... I get tears right now, thinking of it. When I found out, my yellow Labrador Chelsea, had mast cell cancer, it came as a HUGE shock. Like you, I was driving home to her, the day I found out. (I was working at the clinic, the report came in that day) and this song came on. I was beside myself, with grief. 

However, that is how Popper came into my life. I told my husband, he won't know what to do with me, when I lose her, I NEED to get another dog. He agreed, Popper came to me and Chelsea lived 7 more years. 

But to this day, when I hear that song... it brings back all those emotions I felt on that drive home, wondering HOW I was going to live without her. She was an amazing dog and was my heart. 

I wrote this (see link) the night she told me she was leaving. She was euthanized the next morning, at 14 years of age.

AnimalTell - Chelsea


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Gosh so many songs make me emotional. So many that have already been mentioned. This one hasn't been mentioned yet and it always makes me emotional.:heart:
> 
> Louis Armstrong ? What A Wonderful World ? Video, listening & stats at Last.fm


 
Yes, that song is beautiful. We would hear it every morning at the middle school I attended. It was always a good way to start the day. The song brigs back memories of my childhood. However, Israel Kamakawiwo'ole's medley of "Somewhere over the Rainbow" and "What a Wonderful World" always makes me emotional. Especially when he says "I hear babies cry and I watch them grow, they'll learn much more than we'll ever know." For some reason that always gives me chills.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

I get emotional even without hearing a song. Especially when I miss my pills LOL


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I like that one too, "Somewhere over the Rainbow" and it reminds me of "Rainbow Connection" (Kermit the Frog - you are going to think I'm nuts mentioning that one)


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Hmmm - quite a few but "Everything I do....I do it for you" - by Bryan Adams.

It was mine and 'the little sausage's song' ....now I'm going to burst into tears just thinking about it.:smcry::smcry::smcry::smcry:

Oh I miss Chloe so very much.

Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under'

PS sorry I don't know how to add the song into the thread - I wish I could.:brownbag:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

maltsnme said:


> This is the one I was going to put down... I get tears right now, thinking of it. When I found out, my yellow Labrador Chelsea, had mast cell cancer, it came as a HUGE shock. Like you, I was driving home to her, the day I found out. (I was working at the clinic, the report came in that day) and this song came on. I was beside myself, with grief.
> 
> However, that is how Popper came into my life. I told my husband, he won't know what to do with me, when I lose her, I NEED to get another dog. He agreed, Popper came to me and Chelsea lived 7 more years.
> 
> ...


Your writing is beautiful! The words 'simple' but say so much!! ... and your Chelsea's photo is beautiful as well! She looks so regal! 
It will be 5 years the 19th of this month that I had to say good-bye to my little girl, and this song still gets to me. However, my little Naddie was 'sent' to me just 2 short months after losing Missy, and she did help heal my broken heart.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

For some reason I love "Meditation of Thais". I can lessen to it over and over again.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

janettandamber said:


> I get emotional even without hearing a song. Especially when I miss my pills LOL


 
LOL, OMG, you're too funny :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Your writing is beautiful! The words 'simple' but say so much!! ... and your Chelsea's photo is beautiful as well! She looks so regal!
> It will be 5 years the 19th of this month that I had to say good-bye to my little girl, and this song still gets to me. However, my little Naddie was 'sent' to me just 2 short months after losing Missy, and she did help heal my broken heart.


I wrote that in 3 minutes. I timed it. Chelsea said the words, I wrote them down on paper. 

Yes, they do send others to us. I've got stories of this, too many to count. They show true and pure love. The world would be a better place, if the animals were in charge.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

When Brahms' Lullaby is played over the hospital speaker system when a baby is born.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

vjw said:


> When Brahms' Lullaby is played over the hospital speaker system when a baby is born.


 
Oh how sweet!!! I've never heard of a hospital doing that but I'm kind of out of the baby-loop.... however never heard anyone mention this being done around here.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I like 'Both Sides Now" , sung by Judy Collins, although I just googled it to find out it is a Joni Mitchell song.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

vjw said:


> When Brahms' Lullaby is played over the hospital speaker system when a baby is born.


 
That is really sweet.


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

Mine would be Nat King Cole and Natalie Cole "Unforgettable" because that was my first dance song at my wedding and it reminds me of my granny 

I also tear up to "What a wonderful world" by Israel Kamakawiwoʻole


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have another song that came to mind, "Written in Red", that's one of the songs I want sang at my funeral one day, maybe that sounds morbid to some but I like to plan things ahead lol


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What a great thread!!! I've enjoyed reading so many of those songs and nodded my head... some I look forward to playing the youtubes and getting to know.

Off the top of my head, love this Michael Buble song "Home" 




I have the CD and usually repeat it 3 or 4 times when I get to it 

Also love Eric Clapton's Tears from Heaven but oh so sad when I think about why he wrote it 




 
Also really love Don McClean's Starry Starry Night


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mariah Carey- Without You
Lasse Linh- C'mon Through

and a few Oasis songs.... hahaha, im a dork....


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

"Always" Saliva
"It's Been a While" Staind
"She Talks To Angels" The Black Crowes
"Little Things" Bush
"The Emperor's New Clothes" Sinead O'Connor
"I Miss You" Blink 182


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

anything with mellow piano and strings with a soft voice.. i'm crazy about music anyways, so a lot of songs hit that switch. i love choral pieces.. i'd say all of eric whitacre's choral pieces just hit the spot.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

cleex1004 said:


> Mariah Carey- Without You
> Lasse Linh- C'mon Through
> 
> *and a few Oasis songs.... hahaha, im a dork....[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Butterfly Kisses -I can't remember
Dance with my father -Luther Vandros
Ave Maria - Celine Dion


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I like Oasis too :thumbsup:

This song also makes me all weepy.


----------

